# Harness for puppy?



## meili.harrison (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been reading as much as possible here and learned a lot. Logan is only 9 weeks old, and we try to bring him out on walks and to stores, to socialize him as much as possible. Recently, he has started pulling. He just has a regular nylon puppy colar and leash. I'm wondering when would be a good time for him to start learning how to heel and walk properly on a leash. Am I being over-ambitious on the training thing? We talked to a local trainer who told us that we should wait till he is 14 - 16 weeks old before starting on obedience training. 

If now is not too soon to get him used to a harness, which would be a good choice? What are your experiences? A Halti, Sense-action or Gentle Leader? Any advise would be GREATLY appreciated. We love Logan and need all the advise we can get from experienced GDS owners like you guys







Thanks!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

For my money the Easy Walk by Gentle Leader is hard to beat. We use it for both of ours.


----------



## meili.harrison (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks! LOL... I do know that I made a typo on "GDS" when it is supposed to be "GSD".


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

I've had a Gentle Leader for all my dogs, and I am just a bit antzy to get Zeus one because I know he's gonna explode with height and outgrow them things fast.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

focus comes before heeling - letting pups be pups - use a regular harness for him to be able to explore his surroundings....I don't like any facial equipment that forces a dog into compliance personally

Get into a clicker class and the dog will learn rather than be physically pummelled and prodded into position

Lee


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey has been on a harness since she was about four months old. Currently at six months she is on the Easy Walk and doing great on it. It is quick and easy to get on. Lainey and I both hated ( okay, strongly disliked) the Sporn halter and Gentle Leader.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1771&ParentCat=202

From the agility side of the house, I love this moderately priced and great quality harness... my 4 month old wears one and he is very comfortable, its easy to put on, the materials are great/sturdy. It is NOT a no-pull harness, but for those times when you want to be out and about with the pup and not pulling on his neck, or used in the car with the seatbelt, etc ... I love it.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally don't like the facial equipment either. I agree with what Wolfstraum said. I always use a harness first and go from there.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Logan's MomI'm wondering when would be a good time for him to start learning how to heel and walk properly on a leash. Am I being over-ambitious on the training thing? We talked to a local trainer who told us that we should wait till he is 14 - 16 weeks old before starting on obedience training.


Your trainer is WRONG! It's never too soon to start training your puppy. At this point he has a very short attention span, so keep sessions very short, with lots of happy praise and tiny treats. Reinforce everything he does that you like. The longer he's allowed to get away with pulling on leash, the more ingrained the behavior will be and the harder to change.

I love the Sense-ation harness, which is a front hook harness like the Easy Walk, but I would wait to use one until you know you really need it. At this point you have the perfect opportunity to teach him to walk nicely on a loose leash while he's still young and not already used to pulling. I wouldn't worry about a perfect heel for awhile (that I DO agree with your trainer about), but you can do very short periods of heeling, luring with a treat, off leash around the house. In our puppy class they had us do just a couple steps at a time, basically the beginning and the end of a heel. Start with puppy sitting by your side, call him to come forward as you take a couple of steps and then lure him into a sit at your side again when you stop. Reward! Gradually work up to a few more steps at a time. As he gets better, add in directional changes (luring him if necessary), and speed changes. 

But for the most part, you're going to just get him to stay near your side with a loose leash. Reward him for not pulling - pulling towards something he's interested in should NEVER work to get him there faster. Here's a couple of videos that show excellent techniques for teaching loose leash walking:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6bX1zq5HBg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFgtqgiAKoQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZarFGdcj8s


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I used a harness on my puppy for the first month and a half. It was just a simple nylon harness given to me by another member. Sure the pups will pull but they are so small and not strong, I can't see needed a nice heel or a training harness that young. Reward when they are looking/heeling, otherwise let them explore and socialize.


----------

